# Mosquito wading



## HAAS16 (May 29, 2017)

Anyone wading yet? Has the walleye moved into the shallows yet? Thanks for any information


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Tried the south end yesterday and casted the whole entire eastern shoreline and couldn't even buy a bite. Doesn't seem like they moved in yet as of yesterday that's for sure. Water temp was right around 42 close to shore and about the same as I went out toward the middle. Couple more degrees I would think and they should move up. I was expecting some of them to already be up yesterday.


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think it's time yet.. water temp is around 39 degrees still. But it can't hurt to try


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

mosquito walleye said:


> Tried the south end yesterday and casted the whole entire eastern shoreline and couldn't even buy a bite. Doesn't seem like they moved in yet as of yesterday that's for sure. Water temp was right around 42 close to shore and about the same as I went out toward the middle. Couple more degrees I would think and they should move up. I was expecting some of them to already be up yesterday.


This weekend coming up should be good


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

NICKWATSON13 said:


> This weekend coming up should be good


I expect a good week of fish moving up as well with the temps and sun that is coming. Water should really increase this week and maybe make it happen.


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Idk how true this is, but I seen on Facebook,odnr is putting the walleye nets in today.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

NICKWATSON13 said:


> Idk how true this is, but I seen on Facebook,odnr is putting the walleye nets in today.


I heard that as well. I saw both of the net boats at the docks when I was putting my boat in the water yesterday.


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

mosquito walleye said:


> I heard that as well. I saw both of the net boats at the docks when I was putting my boat in the water yesterday.


Yeah they have had them docked there since the ice melted.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

was just wondering where any good places to park at? i just started fishing mosquito this ice season, and have never waded there before. I am really only familiar with the cemetary parking and causeway parking. any help will be appreciated


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

glfpro07 said:


> was just wondering where any good places to park at? i just started fishing mosquito this ice season, and have never waded there before. I am really only familiar with the cemetary parking and causeway parking. any help will be appreciated


I only fish by boat but you can park and walk out and fish at the small and more shallow boat ramp that is directly across the lake from the state park entrance. It's right across the lake from the state park rocks on the east side of the lake. It's a nice little area and I always see people over there.


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

mosquito walleye said:


> I only fish by boat but you can park and walk out and fish at the small and more shallow boat ramp that is directly across the lake from the state park entrance. It's right across the lake from the state park rocks on the east side of the lake. It's a nice little area and I always see people over there.


Thanks for telling me! I'm gonna try that spot out


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

The nets will go in Mosquito probably by the end of this week, no nets in Berlin this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lowerider1029 said:


> The nets will go in Mosquito probably by the end of this week, no nets in Berlin this year.


How come no nets in Berlin this year?


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

I fished yesterday evening from a boat straight out from the state park in 18-22 fow. The water temp out there was 39°. Marked a ton of good sized fish. Don't know what they were but threw the kitchen sink at them and couldn't get a single bite. Hoping some were walleye and by this weekend they will move up into shallows.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Saugeye, They can get all the eggs they need faster shifting all efforts to Mosquito than working both lakes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> How come no nets in Berlin this year?


Likely this graph from DNR has a LOT to do with it. It indicates the walleye pop at Berlin is Down!(see note abt graph below).
I think they want every walleye fry in Berlin they can get! No netting will help the population!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Likely this graph from DNR has a LOT to do with it. It indicates the walleye pop at Berlin is Down!


I would be interested in viewing graph
..could you try loading again to your post C.J.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Zanderis said:


> I would be interested in viewing graph
> ..could you try loading again to your post C.J.


It just won't load for some reason. You can see a a thumbnail to expand I posted, and view under recent thread-"WB Walleye Bonanza" by "alwazfishin" pg 7!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> It just won't load for some reason. You can see a a thumbnail to expand I posted, and view under recent thread-"WB Walleye Bonanza" by "alwazfishin" pg 7!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Lowerider1029 said:


> Saugeye, They can get all the eggs they need faster shifting all efforts to Mosquito than working both lakes.










Wednesday till March 29 Noon at ramp....milking of walleye at Mosquito


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I seldom have had any luck wading ice out until we would get a couple sunny warm days to move water temp up several degrees quickly. I'm sure others may disagree but that has been my experience. I planned on starting next week but disapponited to see we will still have some cold nights in forecast. It is nice to just get out and get in the water but spending several nights without any success puts a bad taste in mouth for sure. I used to spend a lot of hours in the water in Walnut run and cemetery areas but last several years 305...state park ...north end and hosel craft seems to draw me but success is often hit and miss. I will try to get in the water a little closer to dark this spring and hang in there a little later. Frustrating thing recent years has seemed to be a lack of that 20 minutes of fireworks...where you just hope to avoid any issues or reties...it just seems the bite is spread out over much longer time period.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 297671
> 
> Wednesday till March 29 Noon at ramp....milking of walleye at Mosquito


What year? Appears you were aboard the net boat(assuming you took the pic)? Are you associated with the ODNR or maybe a "guest"? Just curious.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> What year? Appears you were aboard the net boat? Are you associated with the ODNR or maybe a "guest"? Just curious.


Just a Facebook post....I'm thinking Ohio DNR


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I know a bit about the nets..


c. j. stone said:


> What year? Appears you were aboard the net boat(assuming you took the pic)? Are you associated with the ODNR or maybe a "guest"? Just curious.


From last year and more to come this year..


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Ezbite I just saw your YouTube video on last years netting. That’s pretty awesome man.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

iceman said:


> I seldom have had any luck wading ice out until we would get a couple sunny warm days to move water temp up several degrees quickly. I'm sure others may disagree but that has been my experience. I planned on starting next week but disapponited to see we will still have some cold nights in forecast. It is nice to just get out and get in the water but spending several nights without any success puts a bad taste in mouth for sure. I used to spend a lot of hours in the water in Walnut run and cemetery areas but last several years 305...state park ...north end and hosel craft seems to draw me but success is often hit and miss. I will try to get in the water a little closer to dark this spring and hang in there a little later. Frustrating thing recent years has seemed to be a lack of that 20 minutes of fireworks...where you just hope to avoid any issues or reties...it just seems the bite is spread out over much longer time period.


This has been my my experience exactly!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 297731
> I know a bit about the nets..
> 
> From last year and more to come this year..
> ...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

They all look like 6-8 lb fish! nice catch!


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Where is that net at that would be a good place to fish right what end of the lake or what creek is that ? Thanks for any info


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> They all look like 6-8 lb fish! nice catch!


It helps when the Ohio Division of Wildlife
does the catching in the nets


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Snyder, there are probably 15-25 nets on the lake right now. pretty much ever point of gravel bar will have one so pick your poison!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That's my "typical" live well when I hit Skeeter!!-
-
-
NOT!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Waded all weekend. One walleye Friday night, one Saturday with my kids. Still really cold, by it’s getting close! Very close!


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice job reelwonders. I'm planning on heading out tonight to try my luck at a few spots!


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Went out last night and got no luck , 4 guys around me and only saw 1 caught in 2.5 hrs


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Alleysteel said:


> Went out last night and got no luck , 4 guys around me and only saw 1 caught in 2.5 hrs


Same results, we were out until 10:00 and only saw 1 guy pull a small eye in. Heard guys yelling Walleye across the lake several times but to far away to see anything.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

I was also out last night with no luck. Had 4 guys around me and saw 2 eyes caught. One on a jig with a live minnow and one with a jig and twister tail. Hope the rain and temperature drop this weekend doesn't delay the bite even more. I'm dying to feel a tug on the end of my line!


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

I had to work the last few days but I stopped in a few parking lots and asked how people we doing last night as they were walking out. About the same 1 here or there .Not to many were seemed to be catching a bunch. It was a cold night to go out . I'll wait but good for them


----------

